

National Do Not Call Registry Unable to Offer Service - wymy
https://www.donotcall.gov/

======
jamesbritt
I defy anyone to notice the difference.

Perhaps the intention was noble, but the enforcement is, by my experience,
piss-poor.

If anything, I think telemarketers use the DNC list as source of numbers to
call; maybe having the site down is for the better.

